
Automatically invest in Bitcoin with spare dollars from your coffee - huydotnet
https://inwest.io/faq
======
huydotnet
We’re using Plaid which is PCI compliance. Inwest only requests read
permissions on transactions through Plaid to access credit/debit/banking card
information. Inwest is not authorized to make purchases or transfer money
through the credit card linkage with Plaid.

~~~
aleereza
Interesting! love the idea. we need a simple, dummy proof way for the public
to ease into crypto. as long as you have access to move funds

